# Lost Oars on Eagle River



## Bluebomber (Jul 12, 2009)

My buddy lost both oars on the Eagle river on June 8th. They are Blue Cataract oars and were lost between Avon and Edwards. Please contact me if found. Thanks


----------



## snowmelt (May 14, 2009)

*hey*

found a blue Carlisle on the Eagle in Edwards. Yours?


----------



## jct510fish (Jun 18, 2011)

*Found Oar*

Snowmelt, the oar you found in Edward is probably mine. My buddy posted this originally since I didn't have a Mountain buzz acct. Can you please give me a call 970-309-3662 and I will identify. Thanks, JT


----------

